# Poor Responder....part 23



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all   

May 2008 bring all that you wish for   

Rachel xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel and merry christmas to you...

Hope all my PR friends had a lovely christmas day and as Gab says here's hoping to a year of dreams coming true.   

We had a a lovely day yesterday, had a very nice at Hazlewood then came home  collected mum and dad and then had a night at ours eating and drinking.  Really enjoyed it and we've still not opened all our presents  so have that t look forward to today x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sure a black hamster would do the trick Gab! Me, I have a Turkish eye around my neck - it's huge!

Going to get some much-needed shut-eye and I'll be back tonight.

Beach - your Christmas sounds lovely!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- we've just eaten our boxing day xmas lunch so might join in with a nap x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello 
I am new here, but was reading all these messages with interest. I am just getting over BFN from Wessex after what I thought was a rather disastrous first attempt at ICSI!! We had our first attempt due to what we thought was a DH problem, but I didn't seem to respond well to drugs and only made 3 eggs out of 20 + follicles. Two survived and one quality one was put back, along with another that was poorer quality, but neither obviously worked!!! I was just trying to find out about possible reasons for the lack of eggs and am just worried about trying again, in case the same happens and we go through all that time money, effort emotion etc... when there must be some logical reason!!! Maybe not. Anyway, would love to hear from anyone who has experienced a similar problem.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello my lovelies...

well how was your xmas?

Gab - I want to ditto your post, feeling bit emotional and had a wee blub at your post!!  

Beach - How was the lunch? How were the shoes??

Well I'm home alone now, was meant to be going to Notts with Tim for couple of days but he HAD to go at lunchtime today even though he has made no plans with people in Notts and he had already agreed to go visit my nan this afternoon as she has no visitors and my grandad is in hospital so she all alone.  But to be honest a couple of days on my own here may not be such a bad thing.  Planning to try AGAIn to order my DHEA, it won't except my blooming card!    And get my appointment sorted for next year.  

Xmas day was ok, we went for a nice walk in the morning and then had a tasty tandoori trout and then over to my sisters.  My little neice got some baby dolls and kept mking me cuddle one.. daft but it felt awful and felt everyone knew I was struggling with holding a silly baby doll!  And my SIL who is 7 months preg is there and I didn't even ask any questions about the baby/ preg.  But on the plus side my nephew had one of those wii things.... they are great!!  We played tennis and bowling and had a round of boxing!  Ache today would you believe!!

Anyway another year over.. here comes the next one... can it get any worse?  Sure I typed that last year and thought it couldn't possibly get any worse but then it did... oh my... what is in store for 2008.  

Tonight I plan to drink wine and snuggle up under the duvet.. Christmas can tire you out!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- hiya sweets x  how are you?   christmas can be so b****y hard can't it.....shame on Tim going awol to Notts but at least you can relax and have some me time....

We got a Wii too. haven't played it yet but played SIL's in the summer and as you say ended up a little stiff    after boxing!

Lunch yesterday was wonderful, wore black dress and shoes and tights and glad I did as it was cold outside....planning to go agai next year.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah them wii things are great, i was exhausted after 3 rounds of boxing.. like a mini work out!!  What did you have to eat?  Turkey dinner?

Is it too early to open some wine?    Not sure its a good idea... already been blubbing for an hour.. adding booze to the mix may not be a good plan.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- it was smoked salmon to start followed by champagne sorbet then turkey then pudding then cheese and biscuits and coffee and mince pies....passed on the cheeseboard though as we needed to start heading off home.

No it's not too early to open a bottle, we had wine with lunch and I'm having a third glass now. Are you ok


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh hon, I'll be ok, you have to be don't you.  Just sitting here on my own thinking about what I should have and haven't, and tim not here and all my mates are away.  Just feel bit lonely and sad.  And its freezing in my flat.    Moan moan!  

Fod sounds grand, I have smoked salmon for brekkie yest.. mmm.  Although I NEVER pass on the cheeseboard!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im having a wee Asti as we speak Laura....It must be hard honey, with dh away I know you must feel alone but we are all here for you...I know its only in a CYBER way but heres a big hug ...    ....we have to be optimistic about the future as we dont know what will happen...Mir told me that...and its true...!!.... ....so sometimes scary is a good thing..you never know it might mean TWINS......  

As for the Wii...i can just about manage bowling.....boxing well you girlies are in a different league...still trying to master the tennis.... ...hope you are ok sweetheart....

might be off to MIL's tomorrow for a few days so will be away for a few days as no lap top.... 

anyway take care my lovelies.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 


aaaawwww beach....no fishnets..... .....though Im sure dh still got desert....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - I just feel poo.  Tried to have a snooze but I can't, having a hot chocolate as our flat is freezing.. we area top end and windows are rubbish so gets really cold.  I'm sure I will be back to optimistic self (??) soon, just need to wallow and feel sorry for self tonight I think.  We will miss you, you back for NYE?

X


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Prob...but not sure if we are going yet..things are a bit..... ...if you know what I mean..so maybe still here tomorrow....xx

I know what you mean sometimes we just need that little time to reflect..get things out of our system then that makes us come back stronger another day....I always use my debit card with agestop and it works ok...so hopefully yours might too..how long will dh be away for honey...put yrself a scary dvd on...and climb under the duvet..you know you want to.... 

What plans you got for the new year then?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'll prob find a dvd after eastenders! I have a couple of good books too for xmas so will at least will have something to do ... there is actualy loads I can be doing but its all boring sorting out and cleaning!!

As for the dhea I used my debit card first lot and it was fine but this time, same card and my credit card are getting declined, but they are fine when I order anything else on the net.    I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Eastenders.....wow..... ....even my dh was addicted to the screen....ok then what are your plans for New year ?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just trying to order dhea. what dose do I need?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Now this is sad... I have no plans!  For NYE or for the next 12 months!  I feel completely in limbo and have no idea what i want to do.  I've never felt this stuck in a rutt before, I always have a vague idea of where I'm going but not this year.  

Beach - I'd get the 25mg ones then you can mix your dose from 50-75 see what suits you.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well i take 50mg daily beach and dont seem to be too bad on that....lots of EWCM too...... ...sorry TMI

Oi Mrs Laura....you still there?....get scrabbing Mrs...xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- come to us, we're planning a nye at home x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks, just ordered the 25mg ones  x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

listen Mrs ,...2008...Ive just decided has a new name it is the YEAR of opportunity...!!!!! so get a wee bit of paper and pencil and start writing some inspirational ideas down....to start with yr hols....where were you talking about was it Sri Lanka....or where else?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach can you have words with Mrs Laura here.....!!!!! .....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- Gab's right, what you need to do is plan your trip now....lets look at Kuoni and get some ideas x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

oh and with regards to New Year...ive come up with a new idea...its called first footing by proxy and its via CYBER...

ok it goes like this....at New Year at the time of the bells i.e Midnight we will be wishing everyone happy new year and then it comes first footing time...and instead of knocking doors...like we do in the old country...I will be posting threads....it might be the first one on FF...so may well go down in history....Laura you up for that....Beach..you too....x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gan- I;m up for it but will probably end up falling asleep about 10pm, we were in bed xmas eve at 10 as shattered...can't take the pace anymore x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls!   

Beach - you are a sweetie.. sure your lovely DH will not want a miserable cow like me snotting on his sofa cushions at midnight!!!  

Gab - We were going Sri Lanka but tim says we can't afford to if we are going to do IVF again.  I do need a break though. I feel exhausted.

I've just tried to order my DHEA and still it declines my card??  Maybe its trying to tell me something!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry my lovelies got to go now....dont forget that dvd Laura.....anyway if im not back on tomorrow when I sign on again...Laura I want a full Itinery ok.... ......and that also means best of 3 countrys to visit incase you fancy somewhere else...also another one could be what you may hope to achieve in yr job next year...as a social worker....(...I know IF is yr paramount priority but sometimes it helps if you have other focusses too honey)...tomorrow is also a new day sweetheart..take extra special care and try and text tim...see how hes doing, maybe arrange to go and see him if you can ....let me know....take care ok.....xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Why not combine like we are doing because it will just cost you as much to go to Sri lanka as it would going to Turkey for 3 weeks and IVF treatment combined..honest...!! why dont you do some pricing...ie....see how much it costs going to sri lanka at Easter for 2 weeks....Jinemed's package including treatment is about £3500 and thats B and B at hotel..just a thought Batman..xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- we'd be happy to have you here, will give me someone to talk whilst Dh plays on all his xbox games   seriously, anything I can do I'm here for you.  

Gab- enjoy your trip to MIL, hope to speak before new years x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

thks Beach...should be an experience.... 

Laura...get scrabbing ......x

take care girls..catch up soon....remember Laura I want details.... .....TTFN...xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- at least you still have the chance to spend time with them...sometimes it's only when it's too late do you realise what you've lost   I'm sure you'll have a nice time and you've got us to look forward to catching up with


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - I'll have a surf later!!  I'd be up for turkey but it wil be cold and I'm not sure it would be much fun in the cold, I feel I need some sunshine, but we can't afford a IVF holiday and a holiday. Enjpy the in-laws. X

Beach - Thanks chick you really are a star.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cor! Everyone's started chatting again! I thought you were all sitting round a fire eating nice things.

I'm off to bed in a mo - up at half five again tomorrow.  

I'm working early New Year's Day too, so no first footing for me!

Laura - it'll be the beginning of a brand new year this time next week. Hang on in there and wallow if you want - sometimes you just have to wallow.
It's such a bugger - I could have sent you half a bottle of DHEA, but I gave it to a girl who was going to the Jinemed and had been trying to get hold of it. Bum. Have you tried www.biovea.com ?

Beach - we've had NYE at home for years! I can't remember the last time we went out. I prefer being in, anyway - NYE is scary!

Gab - have a lovely time at you MIL's!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- we normally go out to friends or for a meal but really can't be bothered, off to bed shortly as shattered. DOn't work too hard tomorrow  

Laura- you up still?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Poor you having to work tomorrow.  Although to e honest I wouldn't mind going in, I hate being on my own sometimes, and this is one of those times, if I'd worekd I would have got double pay and extra days off.   

I really don't know what top do about the DHEA... the other site works out so much more expensive as you have to pay postage.  Just can't work it out.  


Beach - yeah i'm still up!  Im not an early to bed girl, always have trouble sleeping.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I get nothing for working tomorrow and Fiday - just my measly salary. I get £40 for New Year's Day. Flipping whoopee. That'll pay for Christmas, I don't think.

Sigh. I hate leaving my house, that's the problem - really don't like leaving the house unless it's to walk the dogs. I've develped a total phobia/hatred of my workplace over nine years.

I reckon it's getting worse because I can see an end in sight - like they go mad on the last week of Big Brother. If they let me work at home I'd be overjoyed, but they're such control freaks they'd not consider it. Brown's meant to be making it law this year, to enable people to work from home where possible, so hopefully I can wangle it.

Right - better turn in. Sorry to be such a sourpuss. I'll try and be a bit more upbeat tomorrow!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR x xx

Mir- don't work too hard

Laura- you ok?  xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

buggie said:


> Hello
> I am new here, but was reading all these messages with interest. I am just getting over BFN from Wessex after what I thought was a rather disastrous first attempt at ICSI!! We had our first attempt due to what we thought was a DH problem, but I didn't seem to respond well to drugs and only made 3 eggs out of 20 + follicles. Two survived and one quality one was put back, along with another that was poorer quality, but neither obviously worked!!! I was just trying to find out about possible reasons for the lack of eggs and am just worried about trying again, in case the same happens and we go through all that time money, effort emotion etc... when there must be some logical reason!!! Maybe not. Anyway, would love to hear from anyone who has experienced a similar problem.


*Hi buggie & welcome to FF* 

I've moved your message to this current running thread as you had replied on an old "poor responders" thread that for some reason had not been locked to prevent others from replying on it.

I'm sure the ladies on this thread will be able to help you 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi

Well I had a terrible nights sleep, was crying all night trying to make sense of all this.  Of course there is none.  Feeling like I really hate Tim which is completey unjustified (I think) but to be honest I'm not sure.  Am I a control freak?  Or hormonal?  Or justified in being ****** off with him?  I just feel so unloved and trapped.

Anyway enough of me..

Mirra- Thats poo... working from home is great, what is there reason for not letting you? 

Beach - Thanks for last night, I do appreciate it.    

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Buggie - Sorry no idea why I left you off!  Wow 20 follies, I cant see your profile as this is just a quote.  That doesn't sound like a PR even if you only got a couple of eggs.  Do you have PCOS? What size were your follies? What drugs and protocol were you on?  So sorry about your BFN too.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I've chased my Barts consultant for a response and requested an appointment with both the Turkey place (they are doing consults in London end of jan) and with CREATE, they have just posted there results for 2007 which for nat IVF I think are pretty good (about 18% per cycle).    

Oh god need DHEA!! Thats my next mission!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi

Just back and about to have xmas lunch again......will be around later on.

Laura- you're more than welcome, as I said, anytime x

Buggie- hi and welcome to FF


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

ANOTHER Christmas lunch, Beach? You'll turn into a turkey you know!  

Laura my pet - how's you? Sounds like you're being proactive! Always feels a bit better when you're doing something about things.

Buggie - are you still there? I don't know if the thread comes up under your unread topics if Natasha's posted your post for you? Hum. 
Are you from Dorset or Hampshire?

I got a lovely email from Romina today, at the Jinemed, wishing us both love luck and happiness in 2008 and urging us to come over and show her the bab!
I would like to do that - I'll have to see if I can handle the thought of flying to Istanbul once Bob's arrived I guess.
It would be a lovely thing to do.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi buddies! 
  
Hope you have all had a lovely christmas aside from the horrible emotions   
Buggie - welcome! I'm sure there is alot of room for improvement if you had that many follies, not sure why so many were empty though. Were they all of good size? Sorry for your BFN   We've all been there - its really tough this time of year.
LB - hope you are a bit more positive with those consults lined up. Think positive hun you have time on your hands and you will get there  
Mirra - start planning when you go off on matty leave it will give you an aim and you can count down!  
Beach - glad your xmas socialite lunch was good!   Good luck with the DHEA.
Rooz - hope you are well and were pampered over xmas. 28 weeks   
Gabs - hi dude! I'll be in bed early on NYE so you can post away!
Ems - hope HK chrimbo was cool (hot!). when you kicking off?  
Well MIL has finally gone home this am. She didn't life a finger over xmas, I did everything including all the washing up. Sat there and did my sprouts on xmas eve while DH and MIL watched the telly - i was sat right next to them in the lounge and still no offer of help.   She's not coming again at xmas - no way!!!  
Anyway all well here with me and daughter. More bloating and constipation over xmas so feeling fat but at least everyone else is too!   
Love to all   
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gah, Nicks - did you not tell them to help? Like: "Right - who wants to do the sprouts? And who wants to peel the spuds?"

Don't be a martyr - you should be taking it a bit easy at least!

I can't believe you did the washing up as well - that's just going too far.

Next time shove a pair of marigolds in her cracker.

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Never again Mirra!   I'd done loads of lovely cooking beforehand and put in the freezer, DH peeled a few veg but I cooked it all and washed up all the nasty roasting tins - even the one left til the next morning.   Just me, DH and the bub next year.   You finding out what you are having?? 
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh God yes - I'm a journalist! Never like any bit of information unknown.  

I'm gagging to know, I really am.

Only six and a bit weeks to find out! Sigh.   *drums fingers* 

Maybe I could sneak a wee private scan at 16 weeks?

My SIL told me she was coming down next Christmas with her entourage, which would be lovely - I'd love a houseful! Since my sis had kids we haven't seen them till later on and it just feels wrong.

I can't understand women who don't want to know the sex - do they actually LIKE the colours pale yellow and pale green? Ugh.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- I'd have left them too it and said either help or there's no food for dinner  

Mir- Alex is now having a turkey sandwich, the gammon is being cut off for the cats  

Laura- you ok tonight?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Yeah I feel a little bit better now, have really bad 24 hrs, just crying and not knowing what to.

But so far today I have - 
- Requested two IVF consults
- Ordered my DHEA
- Done most of the washing
- cleaned out about half the kitchen cupboards (big dustbin bag of out of date stuff!  )
- Put away the xmas pressies
- Arranged night out with my buddy

I even very nearly sent off my compensation stuff but I can't find it!!

Nicks - Should have invited me!  I'm a real help you know.. I'd have peeled the spuds and done the nasty roasty tins!  

Mirra- I'd love to keep it a surprise but know I wouldn't be able to. Yeah for a 16 week scan!!!  Can you find out then then??

Beach - enjoy more turkey!!

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! What a great, constructive day L! Now al you need is to find the compo stuff and you're away.

Apparently you can find out at 16 weeks with one of those razzle dazzle 4D scans. Seems a lot of cash, but I may have to if I go too mad.

Beach - Aldi are doing whole turkeys for £5.99! Can't see you in there in your Jimmys though. Could you send one of the staff to get it?  
God, I LOVE the thought of shopping in Adli in Jimmy Choos.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - forgot to say that I thought that email from Turkey was lovely.  I really think that is where I will get the best treatment, just wish it wasnt in Istanbul!  Iwent once on a day trip and didn't like the city much.  Was a longtime ago!

Does their package include flights or do you need to book them yourself?  Also can you just pick what dates you want to go and then take BCP to get your cycle  in line with dates?  I may have a look at apartments, think I may prefer that than a hotel, prob feel more at home.  How big is istanbul?  If I look at anywhere in Istanbul will that be close enough to the hospital?

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, it's a shame it's in a capital city! But on the plus side I HATE cities and I really felt fine there. It's an idea to try and get somewhere near the clinic - we were a 30-minute walk/five-minute drive away. You'll be there every day for your jabs, as they're done by the nurses, and every other day you get a scan by a consultant as well.

I preferred being that bit away from the clinic as we were in a much nicer area, though the Tsalisk Hotel - the one costing £750 for the 18 days - is right near lovely eateries and shops and is much closer.

Ask Ugur about apartments - he might sort that for you, and you would pay him rather than negotiating by yourself.

The package doesn't include flights - we paid £130 each with easyJet from Luton, but my pal paid about the same with Turkish Airlines from Essex and got lovely food thrown in.

Taxis are relatively cheap and easy, but check how far it is from the clinic - you don't want to regret where you choose - another reason for getting Ugur to do it.

I picked the date my period would be due, but took the pill to make sure - stop four days before you want day 1 to be.

I've had some lovely emails from them - and I don't feel scared of the staff in the way I did at the Lister. Not scared - more in awe I guess, but still, that barrier isn't there with the Jinemed staff. They do make you feel special!

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So you need to get there for day 1? And stay for 17 nights?  Did they send you the pill or you need to arrange it yourself.  So you have to go the the clinic everyday?!  Blimey.  AF due at the begining of month, but IVF can muck it up a bit.  I could go begining of March.  Just shame weather will be rubbish, or could have a cycle at CREATE and then go Turkey in June. Ah  I don't know.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- we're off to friends in Northants tomorrow so thankfully don't need anymore turkey...well not till Easter  

Laura- you're like me, when I'm fed up and stressed I get on the gloves and clean x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm only half way through the cleaning, its at that mess stage at the moment!    Still can get up and start again tomorrow!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

From day 2 - that's when you start stims. Thank goodness I got there right on day 2, or I'd have had to stay longer - organisational nightmare.
I was driven straight from the airport to the clinic by their driver, to start stims and talk to the head chappie and have a scan etc. Felt disgusting as I was on day 2 and had been travelling forever. Blech. You'll be better off as you don't have a five-hour drive to the airport!

I had the pill left over from the Lister, as they send you two boxes when you're an egg sharer, just in case your recipient's not ready when you run out. I wonder if my recipient would have wanted a share in my one egg from that cycle? 

I took Microgonyn, which the clinic said was fine.

Are you sure it'll be cold in March? In Istanbul? Have you checked?

Ah - I just have. It'll be mild rather than cold, but it won't be hot. Having said that youi could have a freak heatwave like we did in April this year?

Beach - I'd laugh if you got there and they served you more turkey!

*Edited by Mod .......please refer to this thread re offering/selling/buying prescribed drugs  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=28458


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah its a bit nippy, maybe I should buy an istanbul travel book.. just 2.5 weeks in a cold city that you don't like much!!  If there was some sun I would be happier... but don't want to wait til May.

I guess I will have a better idea when i meet them in a month.

All my mates are on the mini pill.  I was too, so not sure I GP will give me the normal pill.  Sure I will be able to get it somewhere!  Had a look at flights and they only from Luton with easy jet, and they all get in late about 7.30 pm.  

Agh.  I ust wish I could roll forward 2 years and all this will be over!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Off to friends today so might try and log on before we go, hope you're all ok and have a good day, don't talk too much as it'll take me too long to catch up tonight


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girls

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. Ours was pretty quite, just me, my dad and Paul. We’re off for a romantic break in the Lakes today until Tuesday so I can’t wait. Just got to wait for my drugs order to arrive and then we’re off.

Laura – Well done honey. Sounds like you’ve a few irons in the fire now. Istanbul should be pleasant in March. My FIL sometimes goes to our villa at the end of March and it’s warm. Get the Jinemed sorted and have a holiday into the bargain.

Sonia – That’s absolutely awful. I am so sorry that you are in the position of having to go to your little girl’s grave in the first place, but then to be accosted by an aggressive moron. Sending you a lovely big   from Manchester. Hope your Christmas was ok after your upset.

I notice from your signature that you have to wait two years for an egg donor. Is that on the NHS?

Beach – Check you out with your JC’s. Bet you looked fab. Your hubby sounds like a very thoughtful guy. A girl can never have enough handbags or shoes; my house is full of them!! I hit the sales yesterday and spent a load in Coast, and Ted Baker…naughty girl Sarah. Well I had some birthday money left so I thought what the hell!! 

Linz – Hiya sugar . Not heard from you for a while. Hope your week away was fab. We’re off for four days today so catch up with you when I get back. Know what you mean about the whole morons breeding morons thing, its so bl**dy cruel to see. 

Merse – Hope your break was nice. Where did you go? Have a lovely New Year  

Gabs – Your post was so lovely. We really support each other. When I’m down I know that I can come on here and you will all know exactly how I’m feeling. Its lovely that we’ve got each other to lean on. Hope you and your DH, MIL and little boy had a lovely Christmas. P.S I got hammered on the wii, my little nieces and nephew are sh*t hot at it and Auntie Sarah is rubbish!!

Odette – Happy Christmas honey, when are you off to Spain??

Buggie – Hello there and welcome to team PR. Is this your first IVF? Add a signature if you can and let us know how old you are and where you are up to. There are so many reasons for a poor response. I am just 35 and on my last 2 attempts the cycles were totally abandoned at day 8 because I didn’t respond to the drugs. My FSH fluctuates quite a lot and I have been told that my ovarian reserve is quite diminished. I think with each cycle, the consultants are learning about you and it’s a case of trial and error to a point. It’s a damned expensive business, but worth every penny if we achieve out goal. Hopefully when you have your follow up the consultant will be able to give you a better idea of what’s going on in your body. 

We are all hoping for a better year in 2008 and I hope we will all be joining Mirra, Nicks and Roozie in the mums to be stakes.

Nicks – Have you thought of any names for your little princess yet?

Mirra – Sounds like the Jinemed were wonderful with you. It’s certainly something to think about for us all. 

Had a bit of a punched stomach moment yesterday. My ex boyfriend had his little girl yesterday and would you bl**dy believe it they’ve picked my fave girls name Ava. It properly took the wind out of my sails. Then I had a word with myself and drove to the Mama’s & Papa’s shop and bought her a lovely little outfit, but had to scuttle out quickly as it got a bit much being around all the heavily pregnant mums picking stuff out. 

Anyway girls going to have to shoot now as got to get my stuff together and organise DH so that we can get gone.

Have a lovely New Year and I’ll speak to you all in 2008 (which incidentally is going to be our year!!)

Love you all

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm off to my friends in a bit, she is first one back from family so poor love has me to look after!  Got some bits to do before I go so prob log on before i go.

Sarah- enjoy ur romantic break!!  

xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Well hello everyone, 
It has just taken me about two days to work out how to post in the correct place !!!!
I am currently reading all your messages whilst trying to avoid doing any work! I am a teacher and supposed to be getting all my planning done before going to the middle east on Sunday before school starts again. 
Thanks for all your kind messages!! I have to say it's nice being able to talk to people who seem to know so much about all this!! 
We kind of got ourselves into this via a relation/ friend and don't really seem to know much about anything  But having just finished our first treatment are feeling a little lost!!!! The clinic didn't seem to think there was a female problem to start with, but after having produced hardly any eggs said there probably is and left me feeling rather useless!!! So I was just browsing the internet trying to find more info and found this site and kind of ended up here!!!! 
Anyway, I hope that this message ends up in the right place under the right name and a big hello to everyone


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Buggie - Have you had any tests done? FSH, AMH etc  To me it really looks like they mucked it up a bit, what drugs protocol were you on?  We'll sort you out... we know much more than the drs!!!    Where are you having treatment?  Have you had your follow up yet?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello troops, 

Back from hols... Had a lovely time on most days...My period is 8 or 9 days late, but not pregnant... Did the test as soon as I arrived.  Did it in Tenerife, too, but didn't trust the result as instructions in Spanish and thought could have done it wrong... Don't know what to think now... WAs wonderful to daydream for a while.... DH had a nasty accident and has got a bruised eye ....

My friend refused to take the money for hols accomm, which was a nice gesture, although I do plan to return the favour when I can...  It was brilliant to be with smb who is cheerful and not to talk about infertility and treatments all the time... On most days I didn't even think about if...My friend and I are v. similar so had a lot of fun like in good old days before all this ....We talked loads about fun things... I think dh also enjoyed it.... My friend doesn't even know how big a favour it was to have invited us to spend Xmas together...

DHEA never arrived...Ordered it on 2nd Dec.  I wasn't a good girl and had quite a bit of booze and was not swallowing as many supps as usual... DH drank loads...so...

I hope I haven't hit menopause all of a sudden...?  

Hope you are all good....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc!  Welcome home, glad you had fun.  Its great actually letting the mind wander away from IF for a while. When did you test?  Test again!  Is a nat BFP a possibility??  If not sure its just ivf drugs mucking you about.  

Ok I'm off to my mates, may be back tom or may stay for a party on sat night as well so I'll see how I feel (its a gay mans party with a hot tub!  ).

Anyway looking forward to having someone to talk too.. not spoken to another human since boxing day! Unless you count ordering a chinese!

Have a good evening.. is UB on?!

XX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I have had one cycle since my last attempt so can't be ivf drugs....  I tested this morning... I am on day 34.  My cycles are normally 24 - 26 days at the latest...  Tried to ring Geeta earlier on but she is closed... A natural bfp is a theoretical possibility, but the test was negative...

Have a good time Laura...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just back fron Northants so off for a bath then around till bedtime x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome back Inc! I'm thinking that if the deed occured on hols it wouldn't be till at least next week you could get a BFP on a test. Say you ovulated later this month, it could just be...
Wow - I don't think I could deal with the stress of knowing I could do it naturally!  

But your AF can be blown round for months after a cycle - even if it hasn't before. It might be that the lower doses of FSH actually confused your body. I found my AF very odd after each lot of drugs.

OMG Laura - you're so racy! Sitting in a hot tub, having conversations with humans!   Enjoy your party.

Buggie - you made it! Well done - now you can master anything!
Try not to worry this will keep happening - sounds like you had a very unlucky cycle, or one they botched, possibly. A few on here have had loads more follicles than eggs and sometimes it's down to them overcooking you.

Sarah - gah, how difficult with your ex having a baby. It's always so hard to go into Mothercare too - damn, it's hard enough going to Asda! Well done for getting through it.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

yeh - I managed to post in the correct place!!! 

Glad everyone is making plans for the new year and looking forward to doing the same myself shortly!!!

I seem to have a lot of questions, so excuse my ignorance!!!!   It's so nice to be able to talk to people who know about all of this!!! 

Anyway - a quick update on my story so far.... Had trouble conceiving naturally (just didn't work) Doctor found low levels of sperm in DH. Said keep trying. Friends put us in touch with Wessex. They found practically 0% in DH and said to do ICSI. My tests were fine apparently, but don't know figures for FSH levels and things like that. 

Did busseralin and then puregon injections. 1st scan lots of follicles, but not big enough. 2nd scan lots of follicles 6 were big enough I think and then rest about 14mm. This was a Friday, so we had to have a 3rd scan on Monday where there were lots of 18mm plus follicles. EC on the Weds, where they found only 3 and doctor woke me up and said that this was probably part of our problem. Anyway ET with one and a half embryos and BFN 2 weeks later.
Because of New year and xmas, haven't yet had our follow up appointment, so was trying to find out what went wrong and get a better understanding of this whole thing before this, so that we can ask the right questions! 

We were wondering if we were overdosed on drugs!!!!!! 300 of the puregon and doctor on 3rd scan asked if doctor at previous scan had reduced it at all? But were also wondering if the timing was wrong with the weekend being in the way? Were also wondering if there was clearly a female problem which hasn't been recognised!!! But being newbies, haven't really got a clue!!!! We just wanted to understand about the lack of eggs thing as this is clearly influential in any future cycles!! 

Anyway it's good to read all your ideas and plans, and any tips would be warmly welcomed as I think this is going to be a long journey!!! Better go, have a good weekend everyone, 

On Sunday night we are off to the Middle East for New Year - yeh!!!! 1st holiday for two years!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Buggie- I'm fairly new to this myself, had 2 failed IVF's so not the best person to give you info about what could be wrong....I'm sure one of the more knowledgeable girls will be around later on x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Buggie!

I think the first thing you need to do is have an AMH test, just to make sure you're ok in that department. My FSH is normal - low in fact - but my AMH is cripplingly low, which is why I get so few eggs. However, you had lots of follies, so it may be that you were timed wrong or dosed wrong. The first cycle is a real lottery, and you find out so much.

The Wessex, hmmmmn. There are lots of clinics that don't work at weekends and it's not on, really. Us IVF ladies need a clinic to be open seven days and to get proper monitoring. If they were cheaper you might forgive them, but they're ruddy well NOT!

Have you looked at their success rates? I was going to go for the Winterbourne till I realised how low their success rates were - I think it was 24%, and they don't deal with complicated cases. The Lister and the ARGC in London have over 50% success rates and the Lister takes all sorts.

I went for the Jinemed in the end as they had a 57% success rate - though it's hard to know if this is measured in the same way as here.

Purgeon, from what I can tell, isn't the greatest either - people seem to have better luck on Menopur and Gonal F - partic Menopur for poor responders.

I was on 300 Gonal F plus 150 Menopur for my last cycle, plus letrozole (a breast cancer drug) - but then, I wouldn't have been if I hadn't suggested it. Luckily I'd spent DAYS on here and researched lots of options and the docs in Turkey were very amenable.

Get the AMH test done when you get your second AF after your last cycle, then you'll know better how to proceed. But I wouldn't go back to the Wessex, personally. I understand it's more convenient, and that counts for a lot, but there are clinics that won't charge you more for greater expertise.

It doesn't sound as if you were overcooked though - if the follies were 18mm on the Monday and you were triggered that night I can't see you were overdone.

Nicks will give you more advice - she's a doc!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Beachie! Our posts crossed! Are you scrabbing?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- will scrab now, a bit fed up this morning, one of my friends who is 7 months pg seems to be avoiding seeing us and secondly we had planned a couples night in tonight with 2 other couples, just had a text from one of them to say they aren't coming as got flu...but I know via the other friend who's supposed to be coming tonight that she think she's pg.......can't help feeling cynical that that's the real reason why she's baled out, not cos of the flu x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gah - bloody people. If only they'd realise how they made us feel.

I'd phone and just say, 'Look, I know you think you might be pregnant, so why not come over and celebrate?' Hopefully she'll never do that again.

It must be hard for people to understand how to behave - and certainly there's no right way - but being honest wouldn't half help!

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- thanks   I sent her a text back saying thanks for letting me know you can't make it, have you had a blood test as x told me you were worried you might be pg.....not heard anything back.  

If anyone fancies fajitas you're more than welcome to come to mine tonight....got plenty in


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good on you! Front her up - she won't be doing that again.

I would, but I can't eat peppers! I'm constipated for a week if I eat em. We're going to mum and dad's to see my sis and her two wee'uns, give them their pressies and eat another mountain of turkey.

xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for all that!! Have just looked up what Amh is and sounds like a good idea to have that tested 
Very interesting about clinics, we had a few doubts ourselves with wrong quantities of drugs being sent/ forgetting tests etc.. but not knowing any better didn't really think twice.  
Will go for follow up appointment and try to find out more  and do some research into other options !
In the meantime - have a happy weekend  Better go and do some packing as off to Abu Dhabi tomorrow!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all sorry haven't had time to catch up on everyones posts! Hope you all had good Christmas's?
I had a lovely time away, got back last nite, back to work today!!  And feeling sad as a year ago today got my BFP from first IVF  DH says I need to get over it so I'm not talking to him!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merse - Bloody man! Give him a  from me!

Buggie - when you start you're clueless - it's after that first BFN you start looking for answers. You'll get there.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse-  glad that you enjoyed xmas though x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girlies,

hope everyone's well and had good Christmas's...if not, well, at least it's over and back to normality! I managed to get out of the house for 2 days - hoorah! - and spent some time with family just locally so that was a really welcome break from being here, felt almost sane again!!

Merse, how was the I.O.W? Hope all cosy and snug in your cottage..

LB, sorry you've been feeling so poop  .... really hard when you can't help thinking back to previous Christmases when things were easier. But, my tough cookie, you've obviously got those plans hatching out nicely and before u know it you'll be getting on with hings. Jinemed still sounds like a good option even if not quite the sunny season, at least you'd avoid the crowds...plus yummy food, change of scene, efficient clinic....and still better weather than here obviously!

Inc - glad you had such a good time, hopefully done you and DH the power of good.

Mir - how you and Bob doing? The time from now 'til 20 wks will fly, i bet you...then all will be revealed, you've just got to be a teeeny bit patient!! 

Sarah...hope you're having a lovely few days in the Lakes - i've never been but keep being told how gorgeous it is.

Beach - like the text you sent to your mate! Let us know what she comes back with..

Hi Buggie and welcome! Think you may already have left for your hols..Middle East sounds fab...anyway, i'm sure you'll get some answers to what happened once you go for a follow up and go armed with a few questions. On the plus side you at least had lots of follies, so if it was a case of mistimed EC or drug levels that weren't tailored enough, you should hopefully stand a much better chance next time once some of those issues are ironed out. I had my first cycle at t he Wessex (only had 3 follies, no eggs)- and Merse here has had a few as well- i didn't find them to be as flexible as i'd have liked and ended up switching to UCH in London where i got my BFP through GIFT. So changing clinics is always another option if you talk things through with them and are still unhappy...good luck with it all anyway.

Sonia - so sorry to hear of that awful experience. There are some truly scummy ar*e holes out there... i hope you're feeeling better now anyway.

Being called for din-dins so better haul myself out of bed... getting less mobile by the day...could do with a set of wheels! Babes still cooking, chuffed we've got to 28 wks at last - next target the big 30!

hi to everyone else here... 

Rooz xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rooz- really glad to know that you're doing ok x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! I was just fretting about you, Rooz! You're ok - fingers crossed for reaching the big three-oh!

What was dinner? I;ve just had another Christmas roast at mum's. Can he not bring it to you in bed?  

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- missed you recently, you've been quieter than normal


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, I know - just so tired when I get back from work. All the R&R I got that four weeks off work has now evaporated and I'm all stressed again. I try not to post stressy stuff, so I post more on a good day!

Just been talking to my BIL about learning to train people in software packages and web design. He reckons I could do it easily and earn my current salary but in less than half the time. It must be worth a shot. It would mean we can stay living in this house, plus I'd be working for myself and not with the same people all the time.

I'd have to get a move on I guess - can't see me taking all this on when I'm huge!

Basically, work makes me feel ill. I get constipated, stressed, anxious and even get eczema (sp?) which I've never had before. It's all small stuff, but it adds up into this big pile of doodoo. I keep saying to myself that I only want the mat leave, but really, it's not worth all that much if I could earn lots more doing something else and be in control of my hours.

How are you feeling? Are you gearing up to your NHS go? When will you start?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Mir- it's pointless staying somewhere just because of a few lousy benefits, if you are able to work for self and bring in as much as you have now then go and do it...you've certainly got nothing to lose at all. Years ago I stayed at the same place cos I kept saying to myself it was handy, near to home, good hours etc plus if I got pg then I'd have been there long enough, ended up there 7 years with a c** of a boss who basically bulied me and made me feel worthless.  Took a couple of temping jobs then got this job, I've stayed here over 2 years and have said that if this next cycle doesn't work I'll look for something else as not that happy again.

Not really gearing myself up yet no, after the new  year I need to watch my diet and cut out alcohol intake etc, will start walking again and trying to get myself into a good state physically.  We need to chase our clinic as still waiting  for the letter to confirm we'll get another go.  It's been 4 weeks since we got the phone call to tell us their decision but no letter   typically style of clinic really.

Anyway, what's everyone doing today?  We were going to go to York with parents but only just got up and they're setting off at 8.45 for some strange reason....  so might just pop to SHeffield for a meander round.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cor - they must be doing some serious shopping to be off that early!

Yeah, you're right - I have to do this, not fester away just because I've damn well earned it! Must stop thinking like that - it'll kill me in the end!

How annoying they haven't told you when your attempt is going to be! What clinic is it? Have you been treated there before? Is it good apart from the lack of communication?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- it's Jessops, have been there twice before and it would not be my choice to go again apart from this 'free go' I've got.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Isn't it the case that you can choose where you go these days? I'm sure you can choose which hospital you're treated at with other operations, so why not IVF?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls!
Rooz well done on 28wks fingers crossed for 30!!!
Mir def time to move on me thinks!!!
Beach enjoy your family outing! We are off to my parents for dinner later!
Well feeling slightly betta today, just took all the Christmas stuff down just can't bear to look at it anymore it makes me depressed!! So having a tidy up and a clear out it always makes me feel like I'm doing something worthwhile!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- it's an additional go due to the problems we had on our first cycle...they admitted their delay could have caused my early ovulation....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, fab! So they'll be taking extra care of you this time then? Fingers crossed. Do you get all the drugs and everything with an NHS go?

Merse - I was looking at the decs and thinking they ought to come down. I feel really down today - goodness knows why. Taking the decs down might get me off my **** while still watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?

I'm really annoyed with myself - I thought the tearfulness and anxiety would disappear if I got pg, but it hasn't. I want to give myself a good shake!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Get them down Mir bloody Christmas gets everyone down!!!!  xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I just don't understand what makes people go so doolally at Christmas! I guess they have a brood of kids, plenty of money and time off - think even I might enjoy it a bit if that was the case!

Whatever happened to a period of quiet and goodwill to all men?

I'll walk the dogs I think - had such an uplifting walk yesterday. There was a cat in my garden on Boxing day - so thin it must have been lost for weeks. I fed him and went with the dogs to try and find out if anyone was missing a cat and by the time I got back he had gone across the road. Yesterday was the first I'd had chance to try and find him again in the light, and I went to the neighbour where DH had seen the cat and they said their next door neighbour had called the RSPCA, so I knocked on their door to ask, and there he was! He's living with them now.
Later that day he got out of their house and came to see me again, bless him, so we had a cuddle and I took him back across the road. I had been seing his thin face in my mind for two rainy nights, wondering about him, but he was fine.

That's the true spirit of Christmas I think.

Yep - I'll take your advice Merse, and get the decs down. DH'll be pleased - he hates em!

Cheers for my  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bless the cat, glad its OK and has a new home! Thats a good Christmas story I'll remember that not the rest of **** that comes with it!!! Enjoy your walk!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

All done! My house is a Christmas-free zone.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well done so's mine!!!  Just off for a bath now then off shopping for new pillows!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Girls, I'm back from Malaysia.  Had a fab time and saw some orang utans too which were seriously cute.  Our house guests are still with us so can't spend my long on here, but I just wanted to pop on and say hello.

Rooz - Great news about 28 weeks.  I hope they make it to 30   

Hi to the rest of you.  I'm sorry to read about you all feeling so up and down.  A close friend of mine in HK had her baby on Boxing Day and whilst I'm really pleased for her, it set me all off balance.  It never gets any easier, does it?  Heres hoping we all have a happy 2008    

Oh...and AF arrived today, so have to phone the clinic tomorrow to start plans for FET.  My doctor is away for 4 days in January but I'm hoping it won't clash with ET.

I doubt whether I'll get on before NY as we have friends coming round tomorrow night for dinner and then we're off out for some drinks to see in 2008.  I hope you all have a good NYE and that 2008 is a better year for us all    XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Em glad you had a good time! No it doesn't get any easier!! Happy new year!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you are all okay.

I have terrible pains in my tummy today, I think i have got the bug that is going around. Was going to go to the cinema tonight but decided not to. Typical - work tommorrow then onto a new years eve party tommorrow night, lets hope this bug has disappeared.

I think christmas time is an up and down time for everyone. I found it particularly difficult as had to watch BIL and SIL play happy families. Christmas is upsetting for me anyhow as I miss bethany so much. SIL annoyed me and everyone else really with her strops.  

Anyway I am so glad it is over

Sonia xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Emma- Happy 2008!  According to Tim I look like an oranutang!!

Mirra- I have the same work dilemas, would love to do freelance work but I have been hanging out for the maternity pay for years!!  Web design pays well, I would be interested in doing something for myself.  I am a hard worker, Iwould make a packet, fed up of breaking my neck and getting paid same as lazy **** people. 

Merse - I love IOW.  How romantic!  

Rooze - Now your over 28 weeks maybe you should get a ticker? And have you got someones number to keep us updated?

Beach - how exciting a free go!!

Well I had nice couple of days,too much boozing, dancing, eating and the hot tub is amazing!  I really want to be rich and buy one!!

BUT on the crap side not heard a thing from Tim.  Can you believe it, not a thing since boxing day, the whole of Christmas and he has just dissappeared.  I feel so hurt and unloved.  I don't know what to make of it.  He can't love me can he.  I've just got home and he still not here.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Laura thats a bit strange does he normally not keep in touch much when he's away?
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

no he normally calls to say goodnight at least. he can't love me can he.  you wouldn't do this to someone you love would u.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry Laura got dragged out to buy pillows by DH!
It does seem strange is he back yet 
Sonia sorry you had a tough time of it too  hope your tums betta soon.
I've got terrible PMT feel like killing someone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh nice, we got new pillows and duvet couple of weeks ago.. is so lovely.

I tell you merse, I've really have had enough.  He really doesn't want to be with me.  I just don't understand it.  We had such lovely weekend away for his birthday and had nice xmas day?

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Sorry I've been absent for a few hours - moved the puter into the lounge so I can watch telly at the same time as chatting - whoo!

Nice pillows Merse?

Lovely to hear from you again Emma - seeing those orangutans must have been ace.

Ach, Laura - what's happening with Tim then? Where is he at the moment? It's odd he's not phoning, partic if you've just had a lovely time for his birthday and stuff. Hmmmn. Do you not phone him? Is that a no-no?
Maybe we could set up our website design business together?

Sonia - sorry to hear you've had a rough Christmas too - by next Christmas we'll have bought our loch-side poor responders' retreat, so we should all have a better time. That's the plan - a place in the middle of nowhere we can all go and share our few babies. There'll be a boat, and lots of barbecues, even in winter.  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I am guessing he is in Notts with someone.  I've phoned, its been switched off.  I spoke to his sister yesterday and today she hasn't seen him for few days but said he was out with his dad all day friday.  She thought he said he was coming back sat.  It doesn't take much to pick up the phone.  

yes lets make our millions together!  

XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir can't wait till we get our places sorted!! 
Laura I'm getting cross for you now!!!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right just off to my Mums for dinner!! Hope DH behaves himself he's still really ****** off with my Mum over how my sister treated me and the fact she didn't say anything to her!!! 
Laura got my phone if you want to text 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks merse, hope it goes ok.  

I think I need to nap.. poorly head!  

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- have you been drinking?  We opened a bottle with lunch and just having a glass now x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

And it's impossible to phone him? Not the done thing?  

Maybe he's been arrested for being a twerp and locked up?

Hair of the dog is what you need - get onto it while I draft our business plan  

Heck Merse - I hate it when DH has something on his mind like that! You never know if they're going to blow or not... It's just too embarrassing when they speak their mind - when we've spent the last 30-odd years not saying those things!

Beachie - red or white? Sparkling or no? I'm just watching Come Dine With Me - always makes me hungry.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No drinking today!  I've have got completley bladdered last 2 nights and feel like poo!  

Yes its pretty crap, he has made no attempt at contacting me and he has used my ******** account last night to play attack!  And I think deleted a message from one of my mates from it.  (had email saying mate had sent me message but there was nothing there!  )  Prob couldn't resist having a snoop and then thought I'd know as wouldn't have been new message.

It doesn't look like he will be back for NYE now.  Is that really shallow of me to worry about sitting in on own on NYE?

Beach- don't drink too much!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, it's not shallow! I don't get what he's playing at. Bloody man. Had you made plans for NYE?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well we were meant to be going to a party at his friends but we were not sure if it was still on.  So not sure, but yes we planning to spend it together, we always do. 

Agh, what is he doing, he telling me he doesn't want to be with me anymore?

I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know. I thought it was all looking so promising with you two.

Have you texted, so he gets it when his phone's back on? Any chance it could be out of range? Has he done this before?

Agh, so many questions...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He has done this before, off sulking, but never for this long.  I really don't know what to do.  I have only told one mate about this as they all think he is no good for me.  So my options are either sit and wait and hope he comes back and we can sort things out, or do I call around my friends and try to make other plans?

I really hate him at the moment.  He let me done when I had the ectopic, during the last round of IVF and now.  But he is lovely inbetween.  But can I let him do this all the time?

Oh god infertile and single.  What a way to start 2008.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What is he sulking about? I thought you two were ok at the minute?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Laura

I've been reading your last few messages and although we never really "chat" just wanted to send you a huge bear hug



If it was my DP then he'd get the verbal battering of his life...when I finally spoke to/saw him 

Hope he gets in contact asap and you get to see in new year together. 

Take care hun
Natasha xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We had arranged to visit my nan on boxing day and he denied we had arranged this and insisted on going to Notts without me.  I couldn't let my nan down as her hubby in hospital and she would have no visitors. So we had a tiff which resulted in him storming off. But it wasn't huge row. 

Minxy - Thanks hon... I could do with a real hug to be honest!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

How strange. I can never sulk - haven't got the ability, so never understand how someone can be that stubborn. Pete sulks, but he's got better - or I'm better behaved now!

It's the worst thing to deal with, as it leaves you nothing - no way to make it better.

Could something have happened to him? Could you call the police and report him missing? That'd be one way to get your own back!

Aww - liked your hug Natasha!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

laurab said:


> Minxy - Thanks hon... I could do with a real hug to be honest!!


If I could, I would....I'm only in SE London if you wanna pop over 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello,

Happy New year to you all.

Just to let you all know, I´m having a good time at Palma, apart from having a cold   

Speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! Sounds lovely! Is it warm over there?

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't sulk either.  In fact when tim is sulking from home I can't just leave him I have to poke and poke at him to get a reaction!  Rowing out loud is so much more grown up!

Well he finally called.  He said he has been turning phone on and off all the time but no messages hence he thought I didn't want to talk to him.  So he is at his mums house (she is in Oz).  But ended up a shouting match and ended up hanging up on him.  

Well at least he knows how upset I have been.

Linz- happy new year my lovely. X

Natasha - I may have to take you up on that hug!  One day you will open your front door and there I willl be!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- at least you know he's ok. just watchin g a film but will be back later x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm off to beddy byes now! Glad you've spoken at least, birdie. He'll be back.

Unless you don't want him to be that is!

Speak tomorrow my little squidges.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Am tired too. 

Beach  - what you watching?  I'm watching what lies beneth.

XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

laurab said:


> Natasha - I may have to take you up on that hug! One day you will open your front door and there I willl be!!


You're more than welcome hun  I work in the City so anytime you wanna chat/shoulder to cry on/rant...give me a shout !! Not sure exactly where you are in Essex but it's only a train ride into Liverpool Street !!

Glad you've finally had contact from Tim, albeit not the best of conversations. I assume you mean that his mums house is in UK and she's just in Oz on hols...not that he's jumped longhaul and in Oz himself ?!

Thinking of you...take care 
Natasha xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- we've just watched transformers, you ok?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Minxy - I live just inside the M25, I work in London just near LPS and so yes that drink may me needed at some point.  the prob with these sites is you get so close to the girls and theya ll live so far away!  And yes his mother is in Oz and tim is in Notts!!  I think!!! 

Beach - Oh I'm ok, I just feel shatterd, too much booze and crying over last few days!!  Feel exhausted in every way possible and AF is due anytime too which always makes me feel ugly, fat and moody.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyone around?  I'm feeling sad.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- sorry I didn't respond last night I was fast asleep....hope you feel a bit better this morning.  I think that christmas and new year make it worse as you're expected to feel happy and joyous and celebratory all the time aren't you.  When are you back at work?

What's everyone doing tonight?  We're staying home alone again. Alex is cooking dinner for us which will be lovely but both of us wish we were seeing people. Apart from my parents we've seen no-one over the last week.....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning!
Beach we will prob just be together, we were going to Chichester to stay with friends but they are all really ill with flu and sickness bugs so had to cancel! Which is not good for them but leaves us on our own! And we turned down 3 other invites to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So looks like new years eve will be just as crap and a let down as the rest if 2007, def the worst year of my life!!!  Oh and AF arrived this morn so got bad tum!!! 
Laura hon have you spoken again??
Mir DH wasn't too badly behaved only had one dig! But all in all a very nice eve!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - I had a few days when I only saw the ****** delivery guy!  I'm back to work Wed, really feel like I've wasted my week off.  

Merse - Shame about your do tonight,  everyone seems to have been ill this year.  I'm scared to say 'has to be better than this year' as said that last year and it got even worse.  

Shame we don't all live closer, we could have a little get together!

Me and Tim have been emailing all night.  I think we are both having some kind of mental health episode!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

We'll have to get together and get very drunk in the new year!!!
What have you two been emailing??
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just how he hates being around his sister and her kids as he feels jealous and hates feeling like that.  How he is scared that he is never going to be a dad. How he feels he can't tell me how he feels as then he feels like he is blaming me.  About why he runs and hides after a row.  How he has thought about killing himself.  All pretty big stuff.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

That is pretty big stuff and prob easier to email than say face to face?
How do you feel about it all today?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Merse-sounds like you'll be having a night like us....the only time you're supposed to spend with friends and we're all alone!!

Laura- it's good that he's been open with you x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes Beach it makes you feel great doesn't it!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I feel tired.  Went to bed at 3am.  I'm not really sure how we left things.  

Off to make some tea and toast.  X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I'm getting tetchy with Alex as I'm also due on in next couple of days and the littlest things are winding me up big style!

Laura- I;ve just had pain au chocolates


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - I'm due AF any day too!    I decided to eat some cheese straws.. toast seemed too complicated!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Whens he comming home Laura?
Beach I know the feeling I've been like that for days its the worst I've had for a while think it could be cause I've stopped all my vits? Gonna start them and start eating prob and laying off the booze when go back to work!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No idea.  He is back to work Wed so will have to come back before then.  He said he wanted to spend NYE with me.  His Friends from HK are over and are having a little do which he feels obliged to go to, he was best man at the wedding this year.  But I can't face going.  They all know we not been talking all week so feel bit embarrassed and not sure I can transfom from not talking to chatty party girl with him in a few hours.  He emailed me at 4.30am so guess he was drunk so doubt he will make it home until late afternoon at eariest.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone fancy a girl new years eve If i stay here I'll probably strangle DH......


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like a plan!!! 
I've just suggested going into Reading early for meal and a few drinks but get back in time for new year so don't have to deal with really ****** people and can be back for dog, but I just get we should just stay in as a reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- we'd booked for a meal out but decided to stay in instead as out tomorrow for Dads birthday to an Italian which we're paying for, our friends are all busy so will prob be asleep by 10pm, got oodles of champers in too x


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello strangers just popping in to wish you all the best year ever in 2008.

Haven't felt like logging on or doing anything on the TTC front at all just been burying my head in the sand and licking my wounds. Sorry if I have missed anything important but I have been away too long to try and catch up properly.

New Years resolution is to get fighting again for one last year and if I am at the same place this time next year think about calling it a day. Don't feel like trying again to be honest but I have read too many posts from childless women who wish they had tried harder that I know it won't be the easy route to give up yet as it may haunt me in years to come.

All this said I have had a lovely Christmas and it hasn't been as difficult as I thought although today I have started thinking about what a crap year 2007 was and feeling upset. Off to a party tonight and looking forward.

Laura - big hugs on the way to you

Pam x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Pam glad your getting your fighting head on again! Wishing tons of luck for 2008! xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pamela- enjoy your party tonight x


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Merse and I hope 2008 is a good one for you too you in whatever form it takes cos I know you have had one shi**y year.

Thanks Beach - enjoy your night too-there is nothing quite like getting tipsy on Champers!

Take Care

Pam x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes Pam I can safely say its been my sh**iest one to date!!! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi chaps!

Cheeky post from work as I feel all left out.. 

Pam - lovely to hear from you again! I always worry when people fall off the face of the earth, as how would we know if you had met with a terrible accident or something? It's so nice to hear you and Linz are ok.
It's so hard to gear yourself up for another bucketload of IVF - I wouldn't have if my time hadn't been running out fast. A time limit is just what's needed.

Laura - gawd, he's really going through it. It doesn't excuse sulking for a full week, but it does explain it.
It's a relief to hear them say they feel _anything _ at all, as they sit there all dumb and numb for most of it. I so hope your gametes will get it on this year, bird. x

Merse - I'll be here! If you're in you'll definitely have company in cyberspace.

Beach - be nice to him and you might get some more Choos! Alternatively, eat more chocolate and get some NYE champers down you.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Mir! We have just walked the dog and decided to go out early and have a meal and a few drinks then get back home b4 everything kicks off so I'll be here at 12 but don't know if I'll get on as DH gets the hump when I'm on here at the best of times!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pete goes through phases of getting the hump about FF! Weirdos - do they not realise that they would get it in the neck if we didn't have each other?

xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Its because we aren't giving them our undivided attention!!!!!!!! Muppet's 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pam- thanks for the hug... I'm getting lots of cyber hugs at the moment!!  Enjoy your party.

Mirra - Hope work is not too poo.  I'm feeling anxious about going back already.  The office called this morning  to discuss one of  my cases as something went off over xmas.   

Beach - Yeah I'm pretty sure I'll be home, so count me in for the cyber party!  I'll have to go get some champers in, although not really feeling like Ihave anything to celebrate.

Merse - Have you started to think about what happens from here for you?  I know you were thinking of nat IVF, CREATE posted there 2007 stats which I thought were really good for nat (about 18% per cycle).

Are you ladies doing any new yr resolutions?  I did a list with my friend yesterday.  All fun stuff and stuff I can actually can achieve.  I have a day as a zoo keeper planned, taking a evening class, get the flat decorated, go to Guilty Pleasures disco, excersice more!

Ok,just finished watching 3 men and a little lady, gonna get up, bath and then go tesco.  I've had cheese straws and chocolate orange for days now so should buy some actual food I guess!!  Oh and a bottle of fizz.

I feel so tired and down.  I could lay in bed forever.   

God can 2008 be a good year for us?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-has to laugh at you eating cheese straws and choc ornage for the last few days    I've got some onion soup on the hob if you fancy some?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm just about to make some pumpkin soup (someone grew me one for xmas!), lookseasy enough.. gonna get some nice crusty granary bread too!  MMMmm  

Onion soup is lovely but makes me fart!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura all I've eaten is crap too! Apart from my Mums dinner last nite! Gonna get back to being healthy in 2008 thats my resolution!! No plans apart from seeing if frostie makes it, start that in Feb! After that thats it I think we've just had enough and realistically were told nothings gonna work, so why keep putting ourselves through it also got £8,000 of debt already from it so just can't afford to do anything else except pray for a miracle!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I think that after this week us Team PR will have to ensure we eat and drink healthily and got back on track for 2008 with each others help x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not religous Merse but I'll do a wee bit of praying for you.  Feb-   I so hope and pray it works.  They are good eggs... you got preg from that batch before I believe?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup thats a pact...I actaully like healthy food, just find it hard to prepare and have the time to cook.  I'm a sucker for a take away and eating out.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes we'll have to Beach!!
Yes I did get preg from that batch! I am religious and I'm always having a chat with him upstairs but not sure he's been listening hopefully hes listening to you!! And I'll have a chat with him about you and hopefully he'll listen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

P.S I love healthy food but when I'm down I just can't be bothered to cook and just eat crap, drink wine and have sneaky ****!!!! So will get back to normal on 2nd Jan can't do the 1st as will feel crap and need pizza!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I quite agree, healthy living can't start on the first. I may not start until the weekend as I'll be back at work and will struggle to just get up let alone pack some healthy food and cook a meal!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

True!! I'm not back till the 3rd so will go shopping on the 2nd and only buy healthy food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's so hard to peel and chop veg when you're down and that bag of party-sized sausage rolls is lurking in the freezer! But we'll do it. I'm finding everything is setting off my IBS with the constipation and all the pain that goes with it. I don't get IBS when I've got a proper amount of time off work, oddly...

Laura - I'm guessing that must be a fairly common occurence, as trouble kicks off in families over Christmas, social services or no. Makes you all tense to get calls from work when you're off - hideous.

Merse - that snowbaby has success written all over it! How many embies did you get that time? Will you be on clexane/prednislone this time do you think?

Beach - I love onion, but it doesn't like me! In fact, I've just blown it by eating a cheese (sinuses) and onion (colon) sandwish (wheat also bad). Yay for bad food!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir I had 7 eggs, 4 fertilised one didn't make it, 2 put back so leaves just one little frostie!!! Not sure about meds yet will find out as want to buy my own to make it cheaper!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no, the man who is having the party just called to confirm we are still going as he can't get hold of Tim!    He was oh get here at 6.30 for dinner, I just didn't know what to say!!  I told him tim was still in Notts and I would get him to call when I speak to him.  God i feel such ****.  It seems so stupid saying to someone that we are not talking/ having a bit of a MH crisis!!

Merse, the weekend it is then.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right I must get dressed and go to the shop.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Shall we start on the 7th as I'm not back to work till then and having friends round this Friday to help us polish off all the uneaten cheese and wine x 

Laura- what are you going to fo about tonight?

Mir-have you tried cheese and onion toasties?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I love cheese.  In any form.  God I'm hungry, must go to shop.

I really don't want to go to the party.  Imay suggest Tim says he is not well and we could meet the for dinner before they go back to HK?  Can't face people tonight.  I'm rubbish at putting on a front.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

OK the 7th it is!!!
Laura don't do anything you don't want to, you'll prob end up drunk and in tears if you do go!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I agree, rather a night in then being somewhere you don't want to be trying to keep smiling and saying how good a xmas it's been....

Gosh I hope other people are having a better time than us....but then again at least we've all got our health and although things haven't gone great for us this year there are a lot of people out there who are suffering x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well that is exactly what happened last year, ended up crying and telling everyone about my abandoned cycle.    But these are Tims best friends and only over occasionally as they live abroad.  But we can't go can we, we will ruin ours and everyones evening?  Really I can face them all, they all think I'm a ***** and he is Mr Perfect, and his sister is going too and she is all gushy and i'll have a baby for you Laura, i'm so fertile and wonderful. grrrrr.  


XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes your right Beach there are a lot of people a lot worse off than us! x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Think you should give it a miss Laura  xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh my god... I am a witch!!

there is beach talking about those less fortunate ... and me being horrid to my SIL who wants to have a baby for me.  God I need to get a grip.

Right shops...really going this time.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

That is lovely Laura would she be a donor? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- don't be silly of course you're not a ***** it's not easy having people gushing around us is it x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right gonna sign off now going out soon. May not get on later so wish everyone a happy new year lets hope its a happy one for all of us!! Love and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- same to you both x have a lovely evening x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Her eggs and her brother's sperm Merse?   Or have I got the relationships wrong here?

Laura - I'd feel exactly the same, being offered that from someone. You just want to kill them... Go, have a cry, scream and graze your knees - you won't see them again for AGES.  
He must feel worse about going out with your mates - they hate him!  

Beach - cheese and onion toasties are THE BEST.

Merse - good idea re the drugs - much cheaper at different pharmacies.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello my lovlies......back to reality now...Ive got about TWELVE pages to read...will read them then be back on later...hope all is well with everyone....!...Merse have a good hogmany sweetie..... ...catch you all later this evening....Honestly ive really missed you lot......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Gab and welcome back x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Gab- Thank you for your message.    Oh and welcome back. 

Merse - Mirra is correct if she was a donor the baby would have 2 heads!!    Have good night. 

Mirra - I think I did all those things last year!!  Maybe I'll have to start the crying earlier this year.. everyone ignores crying after midnight!

Well he is back, I have made him eat a huge bowl of my disgusting soup I made and i know its disgusting but he is making all the right.. mmm lovely noises!! Ha!  That will teach him!  And that is only the begining!

I'll be back later to keep you all updated. X


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Thnks Beach....please wait up and have a sherbet with me after the bells....wae oor champers....see the New Year in.....in style... ....we can all have our CYBER party its toooo cold ootside....x

Laura - Ive pm'd you.....i like my champers chilled ok..... ......You know we are here for you if you need us...try and bring in 2008 with a feeling of hope honey.... ....say fareleewell....to last year...wont be long now..!!!!!

Mir - Since youre on the Shloer...ill have a wee one for you too...... ....cant believe you are 14 weeks woman...!!!!!!!!!!!!....I have just noticed my ticker....21 days till Lap.... ...glad you, dh and wee rab are safe and well....will join you later on this hogmany for a CYBER toast....!!!

Nics - whereever you are...hope you are well honey...and a little kiss for your little princess.... ....... ....MIL....dont blame you...never again...!!!

Pin - kisses for your little princess too!!... 

Roozie....- Like Mir said the Big THREE ZERO.....well done sweetie....obviously when i speak to him upstairs...sometimes he listens...take care honey.....xxxxx

Swinny - Auntie Sarah.....Good luck for Jan chicken....will be here before you know it...hope youll join me in a champers later because youll be teetotal before long you wait and see....  

Merse - Glad your break went well....and you and dh are fine...Im back to work Wednesday the 2nd... ....will be a shock to the system and so will..... ......i do have high hopes for yr little frostie...like someone else said you fell PG on the same cycle so that means good quality.... ..... .........lets hope 2008...is a teetotal year for you too honey..... 

Odette -  ...not long till Spain now sweetie..bet you are counting the days.....xxxxxx

Ems -  

Linziloo -   

Pammie - so glad to see you back....it is always good to have a plan.....I always think if you are in doubt as to whether to give up or not then deep down you are not ready too, you have to deal with those feelings first...... ...2008 is yr year honey.... 

Inc - Glad that you had a good time too, thinking of you..  

Have i missed anyone....xxx

Hello and welcome to all our newest members....away to make some braising steak...to soak up the alcohol later.....  ....catch you all later this evening...

....sorry if ive forgotten anyone....xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- glad to hear that he's home and well, are you staying in or going out now?

Gab-fancy Rose or white fizz?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....well these scottish people no fussy at this time.... .....just about the temp..... 

dh giving me the look...can i give him some of your soup too Laura..... ...until later.....xxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girlies!
Gosh you have all been busy today. I've not been to work as awake most of the night with various belly aches and indigestion   Been to antenatal appt with my consultant friend/colleague though which went well. 
LB -   Hope things are better now he's eaten the soup!
Beach - always nice cooking aromas at yours!  
Gabs - you out or in tonight then?  
Mirra - you having any bubbly? I had some cava on christmas day (finally get some bubbles Gab!) and then a small glass of red wine - then I feel guilty and end up getting the doppler out.  
Pams - good to hear from you.  
Inc - glad you had a good break. any news on the AF front. DHEA seems to be causing everyone a few probs recently.   LB - did your order ever go through?
Rooz - hello girlie! Heres to the next  
Merse - 2008 has to be better hun, for everyone I hope. i am looking forward to some success stories on here!  
Pin - hope mummyhood going well  
ems - glad you had a good holiday. will be a few weeks then FET?  
Swins - hope you get your drugs OK. Enjoy the Lakes.  
Sonia  
Linzi  
We are getting a delivery curry tonight and then girls I'll be joining you on a healthy eating bid!  
LOVE to all I've forgotten. Might not make it to midnight for the cyber party - we'll see!
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- sorry to hear you're not very well, hope your feelign better soon x


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you lovely lasses for the warm welcome back. I know its been said time and time again but to be able to speak to people who know how it feels has really helped keep me sane this year.

Going to have to join the healthy eating gang - pretty sure its pure chocolate running through my veins at the minute!

Well off to make myself beautiful ( it could take some time and a truck load of makeup!)

Hope 2008 makes all our dreams come true

Pam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had a glass of red at a pal's Nicks! I think as long as we don't hit the vodka babs will be ok.

I'm always reminded of my childhood friend, who took heroin all the way through her last pregnancy. Her daughter's gorgeous. But she was tiny and so, so quiet when she was born.

Still, as far as I'm aware she doesn't have any lingering health issues - the body is an amazing thing.

I'm having baked spud with bacon and cheese and salad for my NYE tea! I absolutely crave salad - tastes like summer!  

I'm eating more chocolate though - less since the progesterone injections stopped. My **** STILL hurts from those jabs! I think they've really damaged the muscles... It's if I walk heavily - say in wellies - my cheeks joggle and hurt!  

Pam - nothing better than getting dolled up. What are you wearing?

As Gab would say Nicks, probably babs is taking a streetch! I think you can feel the growth spurts - though it's so worrying.

Gab - welcome back! Blimey - 21 days! Be great to get that out of the way.

Laura - glad he's back and eating your vile broth!   That'll learm im. Are you going out later as planned? To snot over people and graze your knees? I remember one dreadful night where we were at Pete's friends' and their neighbours made their own wine. I was frickin blotto. Pete went home! I was lying in the gutter outside with grazed knees and mud all over me, sobbing about nothing.

Beachie - are you in the Choos? Opening the champers? Hang on - we're all coming round!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello troops, 

Just to wish you all a happy 2008.  Also I started my cycle today... Had 4 antrals on scan and one old follicle from the last cycle... In my other clinic they called this a cyst, so am apprehensive how this will affect the cycle, but they dismissed it altogether and didn't seem concerned... Must admit to a  little cry just before the shot as was overwhelmed with emotions....

Am going ice skating tomorrow, which is a v. energetic start to a new year....

Love you all loads...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- no not in choos...just about to have a bath and put pj's on


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Tuh - whaddya mean - can't you wear PJs and Choos? Do they not go?  

Inc - wow - four? That's ace! Fingers crossed for this time. Love you too.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- sorry I missed your post....congrats on the 4 and enjoy tomorrow's ice skating.

Mir-nah, prefer hair up, make up off and slouchy bed wear...have got a nice silky slip on but got a luminous ck wrap over it  x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been waking up boiling my **** off lately, so I've opted for the silk tonight - only thing is I'm a bit plump for them now, and I have an unfortunate case of camel's toe.  

Ahem.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I'm alos plump with no excuse


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You are stretching your tummy to make way for the INEVITABLE baby this next tx will bring. Trust me.

2008 is the Year of The Poor Responder I tells ya.

Right - I must turn in or I'll look as bad as everyone else tomorrow! What's the betting everyone smells of booze and has hardly slept?
Buggers.

So, before I do, can I wish you all a magical 2008 - let's hope our success rate stays up - with the odds we've all been given I reckon we've done bloody well to get so many pregnancies, and it's due in no small part to us all pooling our knowledge. Bless you all for that.

And bless you all for making 2007 so much less of a nightmare than it could have been. You are all so special, and deserving of success.

I so wish we were all having a house party now - in our pyjamas of course!

Gab - have you got your piece of coal and the bagpipes at the ready? Whoo! A whole new year is about to start!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- sleep well and all the best for 2008, love you very much x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - lots of sloppy ones..................... ....have i missed you then......xxxxx

Beach - asti is flowing and PJ's are glowing...... .....seriously its raining ootside but still gonna brave it to hear the bells at midnight....xxx

where is everyone....you tipsy yet?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- we're just about to open a bottle of fizz, had a bottle of red with dinner and feel sleepy but trying to keep going. listening radio2 love songs whilst DH plays on his x-box!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

what is he playing on x box....halo 3? ......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ornage box!    I bought him four games for xmas...big mistake


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....have you got scene it....its really good fun..we got it from santa and its a laugh..its sort of movie trivia...its even funnier after a few sherbets too......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Game has a sale on right now...so you might get it half price...its a game for xbox 360


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

No, is that on the xbox?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll look now at game thanks x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Is dh playing xbox tipsy now I'd like to see that.....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- no he's sober. just making himself a cheese sarnie


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

aaawwww hes got to have a wee drink to bring the bells in....even my dh is having a drink and he doesnt really drink (believe it or not)...will he have a wee one to wish us Happy New Year...xxxxxx......anyway how is you...tipsy,....happy.....sleepy....what are you on the drinks monitor.........


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Where is everybody.....Merse hope you are drunk and being merry my dear.....
Laura that goes for you too.....hope you and dh are having a nice time...that is the reason for your absence..... 

Beach - you know i can honestly say i really dont know where this year has gone...we started our ivf start up getting ready in Jan...went on the waiting list in March and here we are now....lets hope 2008 is for us honey....Im going to be praying to that big man upstairs because you girls are the best and deserve so much...hopefully 2008 will be the reward.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

15........minutes to goooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- he has had a drink, just steady really.....now on champers and watching take that......

I really hope 2008 brings you much happiness and fortune x 

We're the same as you...we've had a terrible year...mil died 11th Jan, then we had a car crash, nearly drowned on hol in Maldives in March then 2 ivf failures!!!!next year will be better!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

My sweetheart..Im so sorry.....lots of sloppy ones to you and dh................ 

Champers is on the ready this end.....then its goodbye to 2007 honey.....only way is UP AND FORWARD.........................!!!!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR............................................                      ............lets toast to 2008..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- happy new year darling x  xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks honey.......................hope dh is on the champers now.....!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes- we both are...I can tell I'm unfit as I've just danced to Madness and I'm shattered


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Madness is the biz.........we have the simpsons movie on now while we finish the champers...... ...............can just about see the keyboard....teehee........


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We've got that to watch tomorrow, hope it's good x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Its well funny you'll love it honey....im being a lightweight but we are just finishing off our glasses now then bedibys....................just wanted too say Karen thanks for always being there i really hope 2008 is yur year sweetheart...all the best lots of love to you and dh.......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- same to you both sweetheart, we need to make tracks as up early tomorrow, night and all the best for 2008 x x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Happy new year!
Laura think I got confused thinking it was a sister in law on your side!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR you lovely lot....   

Here's to it being a much happier one for everyone here...   

Lots of love,

Rooz xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR guys!![/fly]
Lets hope all our dreams come true in 2008. I'm sure we will see many more successes   and a few births too! 
Inc - well done on your antral honey  Keep us informed. Its good we havent had to wait long for someone to get going in 2008!

Love you all. You have all been really supportive and made things much more bearable    Everyone deserves something wonderful this year!

Nicks


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

happy new year everyone

sonia xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just woken up can't believe it!!! How is everyone today??
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Where is everyone today 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi merse! 
Happy New Year!  
WE are just chilling here, gonna take the xmas tree down in a bit and then have a roast dinner later. Its DH's birthday today - will have to adjust my ticker so he's now 39!!!!!!!!!! Least he is the same age as me but I now have to admit I'm 40 this year!
What you up to?
Any dates for your lucky frosty?  
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Happy birthday to your DH!
we are just chilling today too! Dates for frostie, well it will prob all start in Feb sometime, AF due end of Jan an start day 19 of that cycle! Got very mixed emotions about it so don't really know how I feel!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy new year everyone!

I'm off to bed in a mo, but I wanted to pop in and say hi.

Happy birthday to Mr Nickster!

Merse - it's like using a pound to back a horse when you're skint. But I've read lots of stories about people winning big that way! We know they're good 'uns, so with any luck this will be a sticker.  

I feel your mixed feelings though - I know exactly how that goes. If you can reach a state of zen where you can float through it a bit that's the best you can do. 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Sorry I deserted ship last night, I hopefully texted you all (well those who I have numbers for) butI kept getting 'unable to send' but think it keeps sending until it gone?

Anyway..

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Well we made up kind of, ended up going to his mates party, I made light of our falling out, told them about the pumpkin soup etc, was an ok party, people all seemed really lethargic and a bit tired and down.  The lady that hosted its mum died just after her wedding in August so think that her sadness rubbed off of people, but guess was better than sitting in with Tim, although missed you girls!

Well Tim is being Mr Perfect at the moment, hes just gone to get chinese, said earlier, 'think there are some sales on mayeb we'll go buy a new kitchen at the weekend', but we will see!!

Mirra - how awful your friend taking drugs through her pregnancy. Alot of my clients have foetal alchol syndrome, their disability varies but it does make me sad that they were healthy when concieved, but unfortuanatley addiction is a strong force and I don't think I truely understand how it.  

Nicks - hows you and princess? 

Gab, beach, merse  - Hows the party girls heads this morning?

Rooz - Hows you ?  were you up clubbing all night!?  

Sarah and Inc - Well Jan is here!  New year! 

Oh also just checked my emails and I have a appointment for Jinemed on the 26th Jan! 

Can't believe its back to work tom.    I feel so exhausted, ridiculous as done bugger all, I'm so angry at Tim we could have had a lovely relaxing weekend together.    

X


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Happy New Year my dear PR buddies and may 2008 be our best year yet.

Had a great time last night - saw loads of people I hadn't seen for ages. Was driving cos a bit worried about getting upset if I got tipsy and stated dwelling on last year and its a pain in the but getting a taxi at NY. Just wore my trendy jeans and a jacket Miranda I don't do dresses very often but went all out with the makeup, jewelry and sexy draws!

Happy Birthday Mr Nick - hope you have a good one

Inc - sending you loads of    and can't tell you how impressed I am you have found the strength to go again so quickly.

Merse - know exactly how you feel. I know we will try again in the next few months but the thought of it fills me with dread. All that hope you try not to have and how it hurts when its dashed. Anyway less of that negative stuff as Miranda says if you don't bet you don't win.

Roozie - great to hear from you and hope all is well with your three little bundles.

Nic, gab, beach,Sonia, Emma,Laura,Sarah a huge hello

To absent friend - Kerry and Ali hope you are ok

Pam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sexy drawers!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Glad you made it up Laura 
Pam glad you had a good eve and hope you made the most of your sexy draws!!!!!!! 
I have laid in bed watching films all day!! Just ordered a pizza how bad are we!!!!!!! 
Oh well betta enjoy it as healthy living as from tom!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies......ok...ok....I know just a wee bit tipsy last night...even posted on the northern ireland girls thread.....   ......hope they dont think ive lost it....... 

Merse - hows the heed., hope you enjoy the pizza.... ...?

Happy Birthday Mr Nickster.....Mrs Nickster and Jnr hope you are all well....im back to work tomorrow.........19 days to go...... 

Pammie - hello honey....nice that you had a good nite and those drawers well......... 

Inc - Thats great news about the scan...well done you...like Pammie said you are an inspiration to be able to go ahead again straight away...I really hope this is the one for you honey...... 

Mir - hope you are feeling ok sweetheart...... 

Laura - Glad you and Tim are friends sweetheart...... .....I always say if we dont clear the air and have disagreements then one cant move on....we are always having silly arguments...its not a healthy relationship sweetheart if you dont....take care....xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Beach - my boozing buddy.....hic.....was yr heed as sore as mine....thanks for being there and having a good ole chat last night..i bet yr dh thinks im crackers.....!... 

Hello to Roozie, Odette, Sophia and ofcourse anyone that ive forgotten...you know what Im like...

Merse -   ...this will be the one sweetheart......xxxxxx

Lots of love and luck......if i dont manage to sign on again....catch up with you all tomorrow.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Gab my heads fine I had lots of sleep! Pizza was lovely ta but feeling very unhealthy at the mo so will start to rectify that!!
Shame you've go to go back tom!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

aaahh well i was very fortunate to have christmas and New Year off this time so cant grumble really. Hope you and dh are fine and well,....i bet Mr Merse enjoyed that cottage in the middle of nowhere...I do feel better knowing that 2007 is behind us and its the start of another year....leap year at that...so im sure its gonna be lucky for us all in some way        ....with regards to healthy eating know what you mean...darent go on scales but being good starting from tomorrow....xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I'm going to not drink tomoorow and Thursday but am starting healthy eating/drinking from the 7th as we have friends here this weekend


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

He loved the garden bless him its huge and cause it backs onto Tennyson Down they get all sorts of wild life, so he spends hours sniffing around!!
Yes you did well getting Christmas and New year off, hope tomorrow is OK for you!
As for scales have put on 4lb so must get that off!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach I haven't had any booze today and will try not to till wk end then full force into it on Monday! But I'm still gonna have a few at wk ends other wise it gets too boring!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

catch you ladies later............take extra special care...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I agree, weekends are boring without drink, my onl problem is working 3 days means I have 4 non work nights


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Gawd that sleep was needed...

I was inspired to make soup after your post laura! I'm not very good at it either, but I think i succeeded with this - it had butternut squash, cabbage, swede, carrots, onion, bacon, butter and creme fraiche in, with hefty doses of herbs de provence, tandoori seasoning, chicken seasoning and vegetable stock! I just threw everything in I could think of. Bit rich, but hey...

Now got to find loads of containers to freeze it - help!

Gab - sorry to hear about the heed! Plenty of stodge needed methinks. And more sleep.

Merse - I keep waking up boiling at 5am, let me know your sleeping secret? Pleeease?

Pam - did the sexy drawers work? I always find after all that getting ready and a night out you're too knackered to take advantage of your be-drawered state!

Laura - I got your text at 5.30 when I had to get up for work - didn't think you'd appreciate a reply just then!
Whoo! An appointment! Here's to success in Istanbul, chickie.
I just looked up fetal alcohol syndrome - getting paranoid - and it's so woolly about safe limits.
But then I'm guessing your clients didn't stick religiously to a glass of wine or half a Guinness, so hopefully Bob won't be born with behavioural difficulties and a deformed face... 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- in the old days people weere actually encouraged to drink stout weren't they so I'm sure a wine etc will be fine x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir I think you need to be drinking quite heavily to get that!!!!
I also have no sleeping secret I'm usually rubbish at it so don't know how that happened today, I've also slept this afternoon so I'll never sleep tonight!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nite Gab xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse-are you off tomorrow too?

Gab- my head was ok this morning, bit tired and got up at 8 but could have stayed in bed later...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes we we still meant to be at our friends till tomorrow so got an extra day off, DH is gonna go in now though cause it would just be a waste of his leave. I haven't got any clients booked in so can't work which is a shame not!!!  Need to get some shopping etc anyway so it gives me time to do that.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello guys, 

Am to inject in a few mins so sorry for lack of personals... Just wanted to say that I am reading if not posting much.  

Thx for your kind words.  Me an inspiration?  That's a novelty...    

Laura - are you going to Jinemed then?  

Nick - def update the ticker...  How exciting to give birth in your 40th...  

Mir - must be good to go into New Year preggers...

Gab - your op will be in no time and then it's going to get exciting...whoohoo..

Merse - fingers crossed for your frostie and your fortcoming cycle...

Lots of love to everybody else here on the thread...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So exciting that we've got you cycling Inc! We can all get excited again - that would be a helluva way to see in 2008 I'm thinking.

Thanks for the reassurance gals - the paranoia grabs you sometimes.

Better go scrub - another inviting day at work tomorrow.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Inc happy jabbing! xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- enjoy your bath

Inc- good news that you;re cycling again


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Anybody know of any good self help books??
xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- what kind are you after?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just something to help me be more positive with life really, just struggle to be happy at all thinking of a childless future! xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse-   not sure what to advise, what about Amazon?  they habve a wide range of books x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea just had a look on there, there are loads may go into book shop tom, you can have a good look then. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- it's about letting go isn't it and dealing with the future...

what about this? http://beyondchildlessness.com/


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Mirra!!!!  I did not mean to scare you!!!!!  These mothers where sitting in the park  with 2 litre bottles of white lightening!!  There is nothing to suggest a little alcohol has any effect at all, infact I read in the paper a few weeks ago that people who occasionally binge drink during preg had no effect on bubba... not suggesting you try but really don't worry about the occasional glass of vino!

Merse - I have a good book called conquering infertility, its about dealing with the emotional side of dealing with IF.  I liked it as was not actually about improving your chances or anything just keeping sane through treatment, dealing with other people and how to cope with it not working.  I got it through amazon.. although i have a copy if you want it?  If you do pm me your address and I'll pop in post.

Don't feel bad about being in bed all day, I got up at 1pm was home by 3, back in bed, woke up watched mary poppins, ate a chinese and then watched eastenders!

Gab - It was NYE your allowed to be a drunk bum!

Inc -  

Right.. budge up Mirra I'm coming for my bath too!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've had my bath and just about to have a whisky.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach!  you go girl!  You not working tom?  Oh I really don't want to go back.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks you two  Beach will order that I think! Laura have pm'd you my address!
Beach whisky yuk you brave girl!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not back at work till Monday    going to make butternut squash soup for lunch tomorrow if anyone has a recipe


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Beleive me you don't want cooking advise from me!!  Lucky you off til Monday!

Merse - I'll get that too you asap.

Ah! I feel really grotty as hung over and been in bed all day and somehow the boiler has been turned off and no hot water, will have to wait til morn for bath.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- cant you take tomorrow off?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Everyones making soup!! I've never made any soup b4!! 
Thanks Laura! I'm still in my pj's and will be till tom morn when I have a shower!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I've only made onion soup and leek and potato


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Oops Laura LOL - yes I can confirm I went out last night in a frilly number and not an item of furniture!!! Improving my spelling will have to be added to this years resolutions! Great news on the appointment.

Miranda - yes they did the trick and we celebrated NY again with a bang when we got home! 

Going to weigh myself tomorrow morning as diet starts then - know it won't  be good 

Sorry Merse haven't read anything other than the improving you chances books.

Goodnight all - off for an ironing stint then bath and bed not looking forward to getting up at 6 tomorrow. 

Pam x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Pam glad you had a good eve!!! 
Hope works not too bad tom!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pamela- just trying to imagine you wearing a sofa


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach prob got a recipe in one of my books if you want me to have a look??
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pam - I'll be thinking of you when I get up!  

Beach - No manager got in first and so I am in charge to deal with all the post xmas disasters!

Merse - I've only made soup about 3 times in my entire life!  Although its great diet winter food so may make  some more!!  

New series of shamless on in a mo.. anyone watching?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I thought it was a repeat Laura? xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I've googled it but there are plenty of different totally opposite recipes...will just have to try and find one that sounds delicious....

Laura- we'll be thinking of yo slaving away tomorrow, although I plan to have a blitz on the house.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right girls I'm off to bed!
Nite xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Merse- sleep tight and once again all the best for 2008. x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've only had one stab at soup before and it was minging Merse! My mum makes one with curry powder and cream, so that's how I came up with my recipe tonight really - guesswork, like all my recipes.

I'm not a great soup eater - DH is. He reckons tomato soup was responsible for Bob, in fact - there was something in The Sun saying how it was good for male fertility.

Here: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2007/07/28/scisoup128.xml

But I figured that with my bowels I need palatable forms of veg - normally I just scarf down loads of boiled veg and it makes my IBS flare up. If it's all mashed up I should digest it better! 

Karen - not trying my recipe then? I boiled up the squah, swede, carrots and cabbage in veg stock, and fried chopped bacon and onion in butter, then mixed it together and put it in the blender with creme fraiche.
V good!

I'm watching Shameless Laura! I love it. Don't try making my soup if you're thinking of diet food though - it's lardarse in a cup.

Merse - the only self help book I've ever read was about assertiveness, rather than being happy. I'll ask around though - someone will have an idea.

Pam - saucy! How on earth did you manage to do the deed wearing a sofa? 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

[fly]   HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL  [/fly]

I really hope this year will be the one where we all achieve our dreams, that those of us wanting a BFP get one and those of us with bumps already continue to have happy healthy  pregnancies 

I'm sorry I haven't got a lot of time to stop (hubby waiting for me to watch a film with him!) I just wanted to ask Laura or Miranda what is the best email address to use to contact Jinemed? Also Laura - did you namedrop Miranda as a previous patient/friend when you contacted them? - just curious!

If I email them I don't need to give much info in the first email do I? ie. I can just tell them I am interested in treatment in March? Do they send forms to fill in with details of previous blood results/treatments etc or is that all covered in subsequent email correspondence?

Any help would be greatly appreciated - thanks! 

Steph xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You could try [email protected] Steph. I emailed my test results and they ame back to me with how they would treat me - they wanted an extra test done because my FSH and AMH don't match, so best to give them all the info straight away.

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Can Dhea be taken during stimms?  I think not, but wondered if anybody did it or you stopped before stimms.  Got it only yesterday.  Ordered on 2 nd Dec.  It did arrive on the 21st but I was on hols then so collected it yesterday.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I stopped when on the pill cos it clashed. I really don't know about stimms? I don't think there's been enough research on this to know.

Sorry to be useless!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc- I took DHEA through stimms, a few of the girls have I believe.  I stopped it at EC.

Steph - They are doing consults in London end of Jan, only costs £50.  I just followed the link on their website.  So you looking at going MArch?  Iemailed  them to ask if they want all my notes before consult, I'll let you know what they say... and no I didn't name drop!

Mirra - We looked at the hotels tonight.  Did you like your one?  Tim wants to go to the one with the gym and pool.  Did you like it there?  Would you go back there?  How much did you spend on food while you were away? Is eating out expensive as its a city?  Also, sorry being a pain.. how much was the extra you paid for drugs?

Merse - I saw a book once written by the Dahi Lama (sp?) something about finding happiness and peace..I thought it looked good, not IF specific though. 

Right, I'm off to see if the boiler has heated up the water for my bath yet!

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, I really liked the Gonen - the gym is impressive, I thought, and it has a sauna and Turkish massage etc. It's a bit further from the clinic than the cheaper one, but I much preferred it - that was an extra £350.

I paid an extra £500 for my drugs, though I think I got good value out of that - it was agreed in advance with the clinic and I got loads of drugs for my £1,250 - far more than double a standard dose, and letrazole, which is 'spensive.

My top tip is to agree prices in advance and you know what to expect.

I spent a fortune on food - you can eat really cheaply but I... didn't want to! That was the best bit, the food and wine and the relaxation.

xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Miranda and Laura - I took a look at the website and will try to book us for a consult in London 

When do you think you will be going out there Laura?

Steph xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls!! xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mornign- I'm around most of the day, tidying drawers out etc today


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm around to apart from shopping trip and got a friend round for coffee at some point! xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right off to do battle at Asda and only buy healthy food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I went to Tesco and it was packed.....we had panic stations this morning here as our bedroom radiator burst but thankfully I managed to spot it in time....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

How did that happen Beach? Asda was a nightmare! Popped in on my Nan an Gramps to wish them a happy new year and my Mum an niece were there so been playing dolls!!! Just doing some washing then got to take my Mum for a bone scan at the same clinic I have my treatment done!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi All,

I hope that you don't mind me popping in. I have posted hear very briefly in the past and you girls were great.

I just wanted to let you know that I have a consultation in January in London as my DP and I may go to Istanbul for treatment over the summer. Miranda was my inspiration  . I have exchanged many emails and they have been great at getting back to me. 

I don't tend to produce many eggs, 5 and then 4 on short protocol. Today I have found out my FSH is 8, it was 4 in February so I am wondering what drugs and dose I should go for. I have the appointment in London on the 26th and one at another new clinic on the 30th. I am going to compare the two before we decide. Laura and Steph are you going to Turkey for treatment or just thinking about it?

Could someone please tell me what is DHEA and what does it do?

I'm impressed with the soup making. I made raspberry muffins today and forgot to put the sugar in. They were discusting. Even my DP couldn't eat them  

Milly xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Milly and welcome x 

Merse- absolutely no idea, apparently they do wear and tear like all other things!    Alex and dad have gone hunting for a new one as they don't make that size anymore!!!typical


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Milly  
Beach thats typical isn't it!!!
xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I think that they've found one so hopefully.....think we'll have to think about getting rest of them replaced one by one


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Great! How old are they?
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

About 15 years....we've been here 12 and it was 2 years old when we moved in.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats not that old really xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123876.new#new


----------

